

Add "127.0.0.1 News.YCombinator.com" to /etc/hosts. Get your life back. - illumen

Get your life back.
======
illumen
Yeah! I'm doing this right after this comment...

As a bonus, your web browser will open up to your local webserver.

Meaning every time you go to read the news, your project will open up.

Best increase in productivity ever.

------
jamieforrest
"/etc/hosts. Substituting for will power since 1985."

------
mooism2
Don't forget to do the same for www.reddit.com, www.facebook.com,
www.twitter.com, etc ad nauseum.

